
Why every US carrier suddenly changed their unlimited plan this week - walterbell
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/17/14647870/us-carrier-unlimited-plans-competition-tmobile-verizon-att-sprint
======
zw123456
There is another factor that weighs into this, almost all of the carriers have
aspects of throttling in their "unlimited" plans which, under the previous
administrations interpretation of Network Neutrality would probably not have
passed muster. But now, the FCC has relaxed the regulations in that area so
they all probably feel a lot more freedom to have these types of plans that in
reality are not unlimited, or more precisely, unlimited up to a point.

